# Foxell & James - No more



## Jake (14 Jul 2006)

Probably only of interest to people in or near London, but the owner of Foxell & James on Farringdon (used to be a real treasure trove for finishing stuff) sold out and the place is now a Dulux Colourcentre. Still very helpful staff, but nothing like the same place or range of products.


----------



## Colin C (14 Jul 2006)

:tongue9: I know a few poeple that will not be happy about that news.


----------



## Jake (14 Jul 2006)

I don't know when it happened, hadn't been there for at least two or three years, but I turned up looking for shellac flakes of various types for a finishing experiment - and they only had ready-mixed Mylands stuff. 

Like I said, not what it used to be.


----------



## Colin C (15 Jul 2006)

Try http://www.wsjenkins.co.uk/


----------



## Jake (15 Jul 2006)

Cheers Colin, might have to do that - even if they are in Tot .. Tott... no, I can't say it politely.

Not quite as convenient as Foxells was - ten minutes from work, so a lunch-hour job. I live south-east...


----------



## Colin C (15 Jul 2006)

I live about 3 miles from them and you will technical advice if you need it :wink:


----------



## DomValente (27 Jul 2006)

Tried Jenkins today for the first time. Yup! they've definitely been there 75 years, but they certainly know their stuff, normally use Morrells but Jenkins where just as well priced and a lot politer and smilier and quicker and God what an old building.

Dom


----------

